# Halloween Hair



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of how my 15 year old son did his hair for school today, they were not allowed to wear costumes, so he rebelled by doing this!:jol:

HalloweenHair pictures by ScaryGodmother_2007 - Photobucket


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Hahaha! That's soooooo awesome!

And no costumes on Hallowe'en???????? Blasphemy!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Good for him. Looks great!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

hey cool - stenciled even - creative.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

oh man great idea! My school doesn't allow it anymore. Mostly because someone came dressed as Osama Bin Laden with a bulletwound in his head and a plastic machine gun. Funny but inapproprite from school. Too bad some people don't think and ruin things for the rest of us.

Did you use that hair stuff from partycity?


----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

skeletonowl said:


> oh man great idea! My school doesn't allow it anymore. Mostly because someone came dressed as Osama Bin Laden with a bulletwound in his head and a plastic machine gun. Funny but inapproprite from school. Too bad some people don't think and ruin things for the rest of us.
> 
> Did you use that hair stuff from partycity?


It was just cheap orange halloween hairspray from Benny's (a local store), probably the same stuff you get at party city.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Great looking hair.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hahahahahah

Good lad!!!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love it! DON'T LET THE anti-halloween MAN GET YA DOWN, SON!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! That is hystericaaaaaallllll!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Bravo


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

ah a Halloween rebel. Good job bending those rules.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

The markings of an up-and-coming haunter!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Spookie said:


> The markings of an up-and-coming haunter!


He's already my first mate, haunter and prop builder!:devil:


----------

